# Nelsonville Ducks?



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Im from up north and going to school at Hocking College looking for places to duck hunt!$ down here. Have not found much any info would help me out a lot.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

KingFisher89 said:


> Im from up north and going to school at Hocking College looking for places to duck hunt!$ down here. Have not found much any info would help me out a lot.


you might try down by the radio station theres a pond there or the riverand theres some old strip pits out by connett that usaully has ducks on them


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Slimdaddy Iam not sure where those place are if you could help me out I would appreciate it


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

The radio station is on Rt. 33 if I'm not mistaken.

I'll be back from school in Lancaster this weekend. If I find some bring you can come up and hunt with me.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Used to be alot of wood ducks in the beaver ponds out the road behind the school. Late season hunting when its cold and frozen can be alright on the river...


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

You might try Fox Lake down by Athens.... The river can be good when it is very cold.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

The river is going to be your best spot the ponds suck up there because of the acid mine run of the isn't to many living things in them. Im talking about the ponds in jobs holler. U can try the state parks if you want. I would ask some of your instructors If they know any places. A Guy that use to have the mossy oak store in town. ( its closed now but I know that he's still in the area. His name is Dane If you could catch up to him. He may be nice enough to give you some pointers. The river would be your best I think


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

When it's cold the geese plow into the field by the hotel they have there


----------

